# Random strains(Nug pictures!)



## davidhseo (Jun 26, 2008)

This is an assortment of nugs that i've had the pleasure of smoking. I used a friends camera for some pictures and my own camera for other pictures, also different lighting situations everytime so that is why some pictures are better than others. Also, none of this stuff I grew myself, i am not a grower and can not grow at this time. 

Pictures

#1. No name for this bud. Very popcorn like growth, spongey i guess. nothing special for this bud.

#2. OG Kush Hash. This is like a half gram nug. This hash would have me going to sleep in no time. definitely a knock out kinda smoke

#3-5. Blueberry- Good taste, smell was great very pleasant floral sweet smell. High was quite euphoric, very pleasant, relaxing, chilling, slowing down myheart beat kinda high. I enjoyed this one, the 5th picture is about an ounce of this stuff. 

#6. Trainwreck- awesome sativa, my favorite out of this group. Sweet piney taste. the awesome taste is hard to describe. 

#7-9. AK47- I was told this is ak47 but they lied or it is just very poorly grown ak47. Decent buzz, woody earthy taste, which i do not hate but this woody earthy taste was not a good one.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

what strain is the one in the 4th pic? (or do you not know?)


----------



## davidhseo (Jun 26, 2008)

Pictures

#1-3. Platinum Haze- Nice sativa high. Nothing to write home about though. 

#4. Afghan Goo- I really really loved this bud. Great Indica/sativa mix. Very very trippy high, mind-altering, face and neck numbing, this high hit me in spots no other bud has. Nug was extremely sticky, resiny, gooey, had a very distinct smell too. 9/10 for this bud!

#5-7. Octane- Mostly sativa as well. Kinda similar to sour diesel high. This bud definitely took its time to kick in. Creeper high, but all in the head.


----------



## davidhseo (Jun 26, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> what strain is the one in the 4th pic? (or do you not know?)


 
Blueberry


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i think i just splooged in my pants, nice bud 5/5


----------

